# E-TTL: To use or not?



## abcde12345 (Jun 28, 2014)

I've recently tried out flashes, and realized that not having E-TTL is a pain in certain part of the body! However, I've seen many articles that recommend one to be off E-TTL and rely on manual mode. Does this mean that pros use manual mode even for events where they have to run all around? I've also realized that full power from flash might be overestimated, since most of the times I will try to place my flash closely to my subject. So question is: really? Manual for all conditions?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 28, 2014)

In studio, and situations where the photographer can control the people and objects, fully manual flash is desirable. But in events with different lighting in each place that you point the camera, TTL flash gives a much higher percentage of correct answers. In events you better have some slightly dark (or very light) shots that did not make the photo because I was adjusting the flash power all the time.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 28, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> In studio, and situations where the photographer can control the people and objects, fully manual flash is desirable. But in events with different lighting in each place that you point the camera, TTL flash gives a much higher percentage of correct answers. In events you better have some slightly dark (or very light) shots that did not make the photo because I was adjusting the flash power all the time.


+1. Most of my outdoors work with flash is done with ETTL. Saves a lot of guess work. Adjusting the flash by a stop or two is about the only "manual" aspect I might use with ETTL.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Jun 28, 2014)

I use manual flash when I CARE to control the light. It does takes practice to know that you have to compensate by a stop when you move from 2.8 ft to 4 feet (or vice versa, or from 4 ft to 5.6 ft, etc.) I find that Manual gives me "better" light. ETTL tends to meter a little under and photos come out a little too warm for me. I know I can use exposure compensation but I prefer my own results when I shoot manually. Just my personal taste. I try to get as much right in camera and not rely too heavily on post.

For events when I don't need to pay that much attention to IQ (small family gathering, etc.), or when speed is more important, I'll use ETTL and correct any issues in post.

I say try forcing yourself to shoot manually. It wouldn't hurt to get to know how to. In my dimly lit living room, I'll shoot at ISO 1250, f/3.2, 1/160th, flash set to 1/16 power for starters and adjust my flash according to distance.


----------



## abcde12345 (Jun 29, 2014)

So as far as I get, everyone is saying that E-TTL should be the way to go for events? Manual sounds like only for events where you can get people to stand still, not move and withstand you taking multiple shots... Which baffles me how people can use it for fast moving events, for example a wedding? Yet everyone on the forum seems to claim to use it manual for everything? How is this so?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 29, 2014)

For me, ETTL for on camera and Manual for off camera.

I noticed that ettl off camera can nuke exposures of there is something bright in the background and if your outside the light is pretty constant for one setting. However, I did discover the thyristor doesn't have this problem of nuking exposures as long as you keep your aperture and ISO the same.


----------

